# If the election were today who would you vote for



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

<div class="widgetContainer">http://widgets.sodahead.com/images/flash/poll.swf<div class="widgetFooter">Public OpinionPoll Results</div></div>


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I vote Romney and i pray we end the path we are going down before Obama wont leave office


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I wouldn't vote for either one. I didn't vote for Obama the first time and I didn't vote for McCain. I did vote.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*This is a No Brainer…*

Anyone… I say *anyone*... would be BETTER than Obama…
... I would help to save our Nation!

*Romney!*

(don't waste your vote… Defeat Obama! VOTE!)


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Joe: That's why I didn't vote for Obama,anyone would have been better…....Besides I don't like his wife.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

ABO
Anybody but Obama…......


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

None of the above


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

TopMax
You sure make the country better with your bitterness.
You'll show 'em. Don't vote!!!!!!
Unbelievable!!!!!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

He didn't state he wouldn't vote just that he wouldn't vote for either of these two.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

topa is a rebel without a clause


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks like the Obamabots have shown up.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm not bitter. A friend who used to be in the newspaper business told me he could tell when he did a good job and told the truth in a story; both sides were complaining the next day ;-) That's me, both the D' and R's hate what I say ;-)


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

CHIP MONK YOUR BIPOLAR, YOU POST SOMETHING GOOD ABOUT ROMNEY AND YOUR SO DUMB YOU THINK It's WRONG. I DON'T LIKE SOCIALISM.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

just for you I checked no misspelled words. commie


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not going to vote. They are both working for the same team and the country seems to stupid to realize that right or left it does not make any difference who wins. The two party system is a joke and there will never be a real change until there is an end to the two party system.

If Jesse Ventura ran I would vote for him in a heartbeat.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

You are just another dumb liberal who wants to take the country down the wrong path. The tax and spend deep debt path is not working. Obama called for change the only thing that changed is we are in so much debt that my unborn grand kids owe thousands of dollars to get us out of debt. The sad part is you not an idiot and you are to stubborn to see that we are a free country not a socialist country like the old Soviet Union. Obama is a old style tax and spend Democrat it is going to take several years to fix what he has ruined in 3 and a half years. Even my children get that we cant afford to pay for this guys communist dreams.


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey OldMarine, if you want it all to yourselves, I'll stop. Then you can bury your head in the sand and never hear a discouraging word.* It will be just like a tea bagger meeting with no dissenting opinions*.

Pot meet kettle.

Doesn't all the drool and spittle ruin your keyboard?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'd vote for Red Green


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Normally, I stay out of these arguments. But I have to state that people who call Obama a "socialist" are either seriously mis-informed about the actual meaning of the term or are just being childish.

The actual record simply doesn't support the argument. Period. Obama isn't even a liberal in the historic sense of the word. He is, at best, a moderate. He's not anti-business, he's not anti-jobs, he's not anti-oil, anti-gun, anti-constitution or anything else that the screamers claim.

Frankly the hyperbole coming from the Obama-haters just sounds childish. To be sure, there are reasons to criticize Obama and some of his policies. But that's true of every President.

What we really need, more than anything else, is for those of us who want a reasoned discussion to just ignore the rants from all sides and look at the facts and the actual record.

I am not a bot. I am perfectly happy to listen to reasoned, fact-based arguments from anyone. In fact, I welcome it because it's necessary. But, frankly, the children are running the island right now and it's really a damned shame.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

So the purpose of this pole was to out us liberals to give you a chance to insult. I won't go further into this but to note how happy I am that Romney is running and for the record I voted and will vote again for Obama.

Although now that Jim has mentioned it RedGreen would be a great choice, to bad he's Canadian.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

I guess we mostly all fall into the 'handy' rather than 'handsome' category. ;-)

I miss the Red Green show.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I will probably vote for Romney as the lesser of two evils. I would never vote for Obama (it has nothing to do with race). However, the Republicans are almost as bad when it comes to increasing the size of government, increasing the debt, decreasing our rights, and increasing the power of the federal government. It's time we stop trying to run the rest of the world. We don't need more than 700 military bases scattered around the world. We're broke. What we need is to decrease our debt.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

However, the Republicans are almost as bad when it comes to increasing the size of government, increasing the debt, decreasing our rights, and increasing the power of the federal government. It's time we stop trying to run the rest of the world. We don't need more than 700 military bases scattered around the world. *We're broke. What we need is to decrease our debt.*

Completely agree. Neither party has our or the Nations best interest at heart. They are interested only in gaining/maintaining power, and will say or do anything to accomplish it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

+1 bunkie


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hey!*

*If Mickey Mouse were running for President, I'd VOTE for him! * ... anyone… against Obama!

*Obama MUST GO!*

Obama is living in another idealistic world and has NO SENSE of Reality…

Those of you that really *"Built"* your businesses, *YOU DID NOT DO IT!* (what an insult to humanity!)
*Something else Helped You!*
He's trying to put you into a* "Guilt Trip" *so he can say… * "You didn't build your business WE, the Government Helped give it to you"*; therefore, we are going to TAX you so we can get our money back! (IMHO, that's where he's headed)

*Moral of the story:*

*Vote against Obama…* even if you vote for Mickey Mouse (LOL)...* it's a vote AGAINST Obama.*


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Ron Paul. Oh, wait. 
.








.
*Texas felon gets votes against Obama in W.V. primary*
Keith Judd, a Texas convicted felon, won over 40 percent of the vote in West Virginia's Democratic primary election on Tuesday against President Obama. MSNBC host Chris Matthews joins NOW with Alex Wagner to discuss the unlikely election outcome
.
http://video.msnbc.msn.com/now-with-alex-wagner/47356237#47356237


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

+1 bunkie's last paragraph.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

God Bless Capitalism and the fine folks here on LumberJocks!


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I wish we would all stop taking political ads at face value. Whether you are for or against a candidate, you owe it to yourself to get the facts. The political parties are assuming we're all idiots who won't verify anything that supports our political views no matter how incredulous they are. Don't let them be right.

http://factcheck.org/2012/07/you-didnt-build-that-uncut-and-unedited/


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

I am going to vote for Pat Paulson !


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Sarit*

You'd be surprised on how many true idiots *ARE* out there… that are in their own care-less world!

*Scary!*


----------



## _Steve (Feb 11, 2010)

During the Republican Primary, I was for anybody "BUT" Romney. I really don't care much for him. He does speak from both sides of his mouth from time to time.

Romney as president = 50/50 chance of a train wreck, Obama = 99% chance of Armageddon!

I'll place my vote on a possible train wreck!
At least a few jobs will be created to clean up the mess.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

_Steve - really? Bachmann? Perry? Santorum? I found those candidates pretty scary.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I was with Romney then I was with Newt he had a better plan, but people don't vote for fat guys anymore so he lost based on looks. Romney looks like a president to me and he is a bit to liberal for me but Obama ia a real Socialist. He wants everyone regardless of skill to be paid the same except for him.This guy just baned us from buying M1 rifles with a stroke of a pen, what a joke. He is for abortion and for gun control. he is anti small business and he is a fool. Its time to put him on the shelf next to Jimmy Carter as the worst president in history what a frigging mistake he turned out to be.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

You're screwed, one way or the other. The U.S. can never and will never repay it's debts.
E pluribus unum is a long forgotten ideal. The next president, the one after that….? Can anyone
unite your divided nation? I really doubt it. Your divisions make you weak internationally.
Brazil, Russia, India and China are taking over and the U.S. looks to be falling farther and farther behind.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

"Brazil, Russia, India and China are taking over and the U.S. looks to be falling farther and farther behind."

Garbage. Simply not true. Russia? Falling population, a culture of corruption and a government of kleptocrats. Brazil? Not enough infrastructure. India? Massive social issues, a power grid (and roads, ports, schools, etc.) that isn't good enough. China? No banking system, a police state and have you seen the demographic projections for China? No, China is not going to lead the world. To be sure these nations are all major players, but no other nation has what the US has.

Want proof? What is the world's most stable currency with the capacity to operate the world? It's the dollar. Why? Because the US is still the world's largest economy and will continue to be so for some time to come. We're not falling behind. No other nation has the capability for self-renewal that this country has. The debt is not the real problem. In fact you can look at the debt and the incredibly low interest we're paying on it as an absolute affirmation of the stability and greatness of the US in the most sincere way possible, foreigners investing in it because we are seen as the world's safest haven. The real problem is that the big, scary debt is being used to make you give even more of what you have to those who deserve it the least.

Here's the awful truth: the greediest have a vested interest in making you think that we have failed, that our government is your enemy, that only the rich are the best and brightest of us. I call BS on that. Honor, love of country and responsibility are what made this country great and frankly, I see little of that in the rabid right. I see people who think that wealth automatically equals greatness, people who mistake luck for talent and skill, people who have forgotten that there is value in compassion and civility, people who have thinly-disguised fear of anyone with whom they disagree or see as "outsiders". I, for one, am sick of seeing people who I know love this country being called un-American because they stand up to these bullies.

I'm an optimist. Looking a the long-term trends, the United States is in an exceptional position to lead the world for a second straight century. Demographic data supports this idea. I firmly believe that there is nothing that we can't do if we are willing to do it. We have let the greediest of us make us think that we have failed. Shame on them. But worse, shame on us for not seeing what we know to be true: we have everything we need to succed and do our ancestors proud. We went to the moon. We saved the world from despotism 70 years ago. We created major industries out of popular culture, computers, electronics, the auto, air transport, the list goes on. It's time to stop listening to those who would use fear to have us make the wrong choices. We have to stop racing to the bottom, we need to reach for the stars.


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

If I had to pick between those two, like a gun to my head, gotta vote for one them deals, I'd close my eyes and smack a button.

I may write in Ron Paul, I may vote for Gary Johnson, I'm not sure yet. I not going to be giving my support to either of them, I don't think the country will look to different 4 years from now now matter which of those win, the same people pull their strings.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dude, you might want to proof what you write prior to posting. Chipmonk could still tear you a new one. If you want people to take you seriously then you need to write beyond grade school level.


----------



## _Steve (Feb 11, 2010)

*Greg D.*, I was leaning to Newt. It is sad that you never have a candidate you want to vote for, seems it always voting against someone else. I guess until we really change Washington by draining the swamp, nothing will change.

Term limits, campaign funds equal for all candidates, congress sharing our health coverage, and the total elimination of all lobbyist (a start) would bring us back to what made this the best country in the world.

I hear the liberals in Hollywood crying that the rich should pay more taxes, (an example) as the producers of "Breaking Bad" moved there filming of all seasons (5) to New Mexico because the state taxes were a lot less…. Hypocrites!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

DKV you think i take a bbs as serious as a high school paper you are sadly wrong.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

If you want to waste your vote that is up to you. Ron Paul could get 1% of the lost cause vote but it is still a two party system. I think if you want to make the best of this mess you will vote for someone who will promote business, like Regan did after the Carter escapades.


----------



## _Steve (Feb 11, 2010)

*murch*, I agree with you that our nation needs to unite to stay strong, I am very curious though, which side of the fence do you think we should unite on?
I disagree that we can never pay off our debt, if we can start following a balanced budget and stay on it. The spirit of the American people will come together and would gladly pay extra taxes that went only to the debt. Until our leaders start leading us to fiscal responsibility, we are going to lose this country without a major war, it will be by money, and it's just a matter of time.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I have to give DVK a +1 on his post. I think that English should be the spoken and written language of the USA, but I have never seen it butchered as bad as some members of LJ. (The dudster takes the cake.)
Come on guys, stand up and be proud of your language. I try my best and I am not even a US citizen.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I am voting for Obama… just cause it will piss you guys off. LOL as far as I care, the USA is just a place. A place I love and enjoy, but just a place. A place full of preachy angry peoples who are falling behind in education, production, and health. To me, very few of you really care about "America" you care about yourself and your's. And this forum is only a way to feel like your opinion matters with other people who don't really care about you either.. just themselves and their's. Let America die.. lets vote for either guy.. what is killing America is this fighting… What is killing America is that the simple golden rule is dead, that love thy neighbor is dead.. and liberty is almost dead because it is only liberty for most and rapidly becoming for the wealthy few…. (what happened to the "FOR ALL" lol). Compassion is dead in America. It is alive and well from person to person… but AMERICA ? as a whole.? LOL. NO. Let America die… let the corporations take over… sometimes people have to be beaten down to dust in order to understand and learn what is really right, good, and important. And what is good for you is good for ALL. All you Obama haters are just that.. haters. no real reason only your opinion. Go ahead vote Romney… I can move away and never look back. proud to be a compassionate American..ha ha ha… proud to be a Libertard and a Obamabot… proud that I help people every day and care about people. Proud that I want all people to be smart, safe, and healthy. Proud that I push to live happy in a average country rather than be wealthy (or poor) in a sick and poor country. sigh sigh sigh… PLEASE let November get here!!! I think I will vote for Palin… she's enough of a moron to do real damage to you people.. hell I vote for anyone that will make all of your selfish lives change… here's my compassion to you.. I hope you all LEARN!


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Joe, I'm not surprised at all.
Its painfully obvious that all those who speak in hyperbole here are the one's who are disconnected with reality.
Dow Jones ~$13k, unemployment steadily coming down (although slowly) since the econ crash in 2009, killed Osama, ended war in Iraq. Hardly, a record to suggest that the sky is falling.

Its fine to disagree with policy and political views. I think that's healthy debate.

Its when we give in to the fear mongering that politicians use to steer us towards their candidates that we become idiots. The more stupid we get or behave, the more the politicians will use this technique.

If you don't want to be an idiot, you first got to realize that no matter who gets elected, the country is not gonna end. Our country has dealt with much more troubling times than this and our selection of presidents hasn't come close to destroying our nation. Second, you mustn't simply believe everything you hear just because it supports your views (As in the religious groups using an article from the fake news site, The Onion, to show that Harry Potter was secretly promoting Satanism).
Third, now that you've risen above all this hysterical nonsense, you choose to conduct yourself in an objective, fact based, and rational manner. You question people for their sources when they make claims and you refrain from the hyperbole that you once took. And hopefully, if you get enough people to realize what you just realized then maybe…just maybe… we all might have a rational debate about politics.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

*Obama is a old style tax and spend Democrat it is going to take several years to fix what he has ruined in 3 and a half years. Even my children get that we cant afford to pay for this guys *

How about the eight years that W was in and the mess he left when he went out of office?
I'm voting for Alfred E. Newman.

The Democrats spend you to death and the Republicans starve you to death.
I'll just be glad when they get the RNC over,here in Tampa…..$25,000,000.oo in federal government assistance for added security. 4 days of partying on your and mine $$$$


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I live in MA and I actually liked what Romney did for this state. We were in awesome shape when he ran it. I am not voting for him now because he is a flip flpooing pussy (pardon my french, I am french). I don't care what you believe in, if you stand behind it 100% all the time, I will respect you. I many not always agree, but I will respect you for it.

I am voting for the same person I vote for every 4 years; Myself.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*+1 EPJartisan, bunkie, and Sarit,*


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I agree Chipmunk, and the same thing I said about Romney rings true here. If you are a racist, just say so. Own it, it's who you are. Don't hide behind made up crap, inflated statistics, or out of context quotes that make no sense. Just come out and say "I hate Obama because he's black". I know a lot of you feel that way. Man up and say it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

OH $HIT … while I was reading the question, I accidentally hit the wrong (obummer) button … PLEASE, someone remove that vote before someone sees it !!! !!! !!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

We have Paid huge debts before… and we can do it again… IF we stop spending & printing MONEY… and get Obama OUT.

To get Obama OUT, you must vote for someone *who will beat him*... otherwise, you're really NOT doing any good.
... in this case, it's Romney.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I wouldn't go as far as calling Joe a racist. All I've said is we should stick to the facts, and so far I don't see any facts that prove it. Let's not resort to name calling.

His posts do indicate a heavily right wing biased mindset full of misinformation. So at this point I can't call him a racist (although I've only read a handful of his posts).

Of course if anyone here is a racist, then please be proud of it and let the rest of us know.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I think *Herman Cain *would make a darn good president… I think I would vote for him…


----------



## _Steve (Feb 11, 2010)

All I know about a racist is…it that I takes one to know one. Funny how they can always play the racist card instead of dicussing policy. I think its Pathetic!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*What do I do to make this a better World?*

*Herman Cain is running for President!*

*Cain's Solutions Revolution...*

*Are You Kidding Me?*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

+2 EPJartisan, bunkie, and Sarit


----------



## _Steve (Feb 11, 2010)

Just saying Chipmunk, just saying playing the race card suggests there is the possiblity of hatred of another form. Just reading between the lines is all.


----------



## _Steve (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

*It wasn't until the election of a BLACK PRESIDENT that the conservatives found their hatred of the national debt.*

That is playing the race card, and it wasn't to just to Joe, but all conservatives, and I don't know Joe.


----------



## _Steve (Feb 11, 2010)

Whether its the truth or not, that the complaints have been since Obama was elected, but capitalizing *BLACK PRESIDENT* is playing the race card. You need to get over yourself. Maybe we should start a poll??? LOL
Quote:
*Most people who whine about the national debt don't even know to whom we owe the national debt. The truth is we owe most of it to ourselves in the form of interest on Liberty bonds and Savings Bonds and Social Security, Pension funds. That's why the national debt can never be paid off, no matter who is President.*

Well I'm afraid I really do know.
In 1983, Congress and the Reagan administration adjusted Social Security taxes and benefits to put the program on an even keel that began to build up a huge surplus for investment. But Congress decided to "borrow" the surplus instead of investing. They've been using it to help pay for things that have nothing to do with Social Security, things the political establishment and tax-averse Americans wanted but didn't want to pay for: invasions, education, highway repairs and so on. And, without giving any thought to paying the surplus money back, the federal government has been trading it for special Treasury bonds that politicians used to assure us were safe in a lockbox.

Just IOUs. In a lockbox.

They are, however, IOUs that are supposed to be backed by the full faith and credit of the United States. So this year, as the Social Security Administration is beginning to fall short of what it needs to pay retiree benefits, it is cashing in $45 billion of the bonds. And because the country is upside down in debt, it has to borrow the $45 billion from China or somewhere else to make older people's ends meet. Those maneuvers will presumably continue until 2037 unless the system is adjusted in the meantime or Uncle Sam's credit line runs out.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

But I'm a conservative and I've never been in favor of the Patriot Act, covert drone wars, proxy wars or bases in Colombia, I am in favor of deportation of illegals, clean coal and a strong Special Forces program. Many of the others make me uncomfortable, others (like Iraq) I accept as being necessary.

Please don't generalize charges of racism.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Done with this thread…


----------



## The15YearOld (Jul 27, 2012)

This site is about woodworking. Take your politics and arguments to Facebook.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

sorry chip monk my rules are clear no personal attacks you broke my only rule and now your blocked


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

However, the Republicans are almost as bad when it comes to increasing the size of government, increasing the debt, decreasing our rights, and increasing the power of the federal government.

Almost? hahahaha


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

My black friends who are all conservatives say OBAMA IS NOT BLACK . i actually have black friends do you? I doubt that you do. look at the stats Obama is cooked all my liberal friends say they will be staying home this election they dont want to be responsible for him getting back in and they refuse to vote republican.

I predict Romney in a land slide and the commie left wingers are free to whine for the next 8 years of recovery.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It doesn't mater dude. CA will go for Obama. The election will be decided in about 8 or 10 swing states; OH, IA, NH, FL, VA, PA ….... (can't remember the others right now) by less than a million low information voters who will get more of their political info from late night jokes by Leno and Letterman than any of the source.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I wouldn't be to sure about *CA*. We do have an abundance of both sides and this may be closer than you think!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It isn't called the "Left Coast" because of geography ;-))

Those swing states may swing on how many regular voters the R's can disenfranchise. PA's effort will be decided in court before before the election. The court decision will decide which way PA goes, IMO.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

ONLY SAN FRANCISCO AND LA ARE LIBERAL THE HEART OF THE STATE IS CONSERVATIVE. But i dont get you topa you dont caqre about politics and your not voting why do you chime in if you aren't a voter.


----------



## scharx (Jul 31, 2012)

Way do you guys hate Obama so much ?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*scharx*

This guy may answer your question… He says it pretty well…

*Are You Kidding Me?*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Dude, I never miss an election, not even a primary or school levy; well, maybe one or 2 in the last 40 + years, but no more.

I'm a former R party official in WA. Bush the dumbest caused me to educate myself. I no longer work against or vote against my own best interests to those of my posterity. We do not have multi-generational wealth to sustain my unborn great grand children throughout their life spans, so I have no business supporting the R party or stabbing myself in the back.

I do totally detest politicians. If the SoBs didn't permeate every facet of daily life, I would have no interest in or use for them.


----------



## scharx (Jul 31, 2012)

Joe… good one


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

That took longer than I thought for the racist accusation to be thrown around. 
.
*I want all people to be smart, safe, and healthy.*
.
I want that, too. I'd hazard a guess that we all do. Smart? well, we should probably start working on our public schools. Safe? well, we probably should reliquish our arms to the government. Healthy? well, we probably shouldn't pass laws that impede delivery.
.
We all want the same general thing, I guess. We just can't get along with each other long enough to formulate a plan. If the wealthy are plotting distrust in government, their plan is working to perfection.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

*Smart? well, we should probably start working on our public schools.*
How about we start teaching our children respect for facts and teachers and encouraging curiosity in things like libraries and careers. and how about all the other things education can lead to: better production, higher competitive products, better social interactions, less fear and ignorance… the list goes on and on….

*Safe? well, we probably should reliquish our arms to the government.*
How about, if we are smarter and better educated we are less apt to feel afraid from confusion and ignorance…. there would be less gun based crime.. if we educate people out of poor neighborhoods we get less people fighting to support themselves through the drug and sex trade. How about if we teach people how to take care of themselves and teach them compassion we don't have to worry so much about guns. Sure people like the Colorado Theatre Murderer will still pop up because you can not control when a person goes crazy. Safe means: stop trying to kill gay people. Stop hating black people… stop hurting each other emotionally and physically.. THAT makes it safer.. not arms redistribution.

*Healthy? well, we probably shouldn't pass laws that impede delivery.*
Healthy meaning.. stop removing corporate regulations that poison our enviromnent and our peoples. Healthy meaning stop Monsanto from controlling the FDA and hiding information from food labels. Healthy meaning get people to stop fearing clinics and get themselves healthy before they are a drain on us ALL. And again, why "Smart" is first on my list… smart people can figure out what to do faster to take care of themselves and those they love.. and once that is done.. then health can be shared without ownership. Obama care or NOT.. these are what is needed:

Education, health, food and shelter. These things should be PROTECTED by the government (not offered by the government) because the government is of the people for the people and if we are not smart enough to protect ourselves.. protect ALL OF US in America… then why should any of us be taken seriously about ANY political stance.

But like I said maybe we should give the USA to corporations and to the religious nut cases, so you can learn what is real and what will really hurt you and your family and your money, and your education, and your health… lets do it!!! lets have religious people burning witches and gay people and muslims. It will be all fun and games in the 2013 wild west USA.. all fun until the two powers: religion and corporations clash.. who will win.. what will happen then? when the Money God meets the Angry God… yeah, from really far away I really want to watch this happen.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

You crazy Americans and your politics ;-)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

As usual EPJ, I agree with about 90% of what you say. At least 5% is usually about guns, lol. Without the ability to resist those that govern you, you are no longer simply governed. The loss of the ability to raise, keep, and bear arms means the end of our Country. Period. I will forever be totally inflexible in this belief. People always try to convice me otherwise, though; lol Racism? Where it truly exists, it is disgusting. I simply don't believe that it exists in every individual that doesn't approve of our current President. I never liked political figures that cheat on their wives. Because I don't like those heterosexuals, does that make me gay?
.
I sincerely hope that "trying to kill gay people" isn't a popular motive nowadays. If it is, I'm disgusted. I never understood how someone could have SO LITTLE to worry about; that they had to worry about another adult's sexual proclivities. I honestly don't care; but if I cared, I'm sure I'd care less. I've got bigger fish to fry. I care more about what brand of mustard I have in the fridge than I do about gay marriage. I think a woman has full authority over her body. Very anti-Republican sentiments, I'm aware. I'm simply big on transparency when it comes to my opinions. That's my choice. 
.
Thanks for the post, EPJ


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Lol Belgrave John


----------



## _Steve (Feb 11, 2010)

Rep. Kelly's Rousing Floor Speech Receives Standing Ovation


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

What makes you think a Criminal will abide by any laws?

The don't care about Laws… That's why they are called Criminals!

Take the guns away from the law abiding citizens & all you do is give the Criminals a Field Day in which they can rob & kill without any worries at all… there would NOT be any possible resistance…

NOT GOOD!

Just passing Laws does NOT make the problem(s) go away… It just gives the Criminal more to Break to their advantage.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*EPJartisan,*

The only way we can accomplish what you propose is to eliminate corporate lobbying and the favors these corporations bestow on our legislators. The only lobbyist that should be allowed are those not affiliated with any corporation … those with the public in mind.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Wow! Kelly is riled up! Awesome speech.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Since we're discussing business and sexuality, what do you think about this?
.
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/08/01/nyc-council-speaker-christine-quinn-asks-nyu-to-evict-chick-fil/


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Free stuff alert!
.
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504763_162-57484277-10391704/free-contraception-for-women-provision-of-obama-health-care-law-starts-today/


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

@_Steve

Best post ever, thank you.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*YES! Steve… GREAT POST!*

I agree! It's nice to see a Congressman stand up and Tell it like it IS…

How many really got the message?

How many are really going to do something about it?

In his example, there were Two problems presented…
1. The generation of Red Tape and bad laws & regulations.
2. The IQ & inadequacy of the person enforcing the laws and regulations.


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a question. Why does Canada have so little crime compared to the US when we have such rigid gun laws? Especially if, according to Joe:

"Take the guns away from the law abiding citizens & all you do is give the Criminals a Field Day in which they can rob & kill without any worries at all… there would NOT be any possible resistance…

NOT GOOD!

Just passing Laws does NOT make the problem(s) go away… It just gives the Criminal more to Break to their advantage."

I just don't get it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The "War on Drugs". Prohibition worked so well in the 1920's, we just had to bring back the violent crime, gang wars and underworld bosses with more power and fire power than most governments in this hemisphere. History repeats itself. It should not take an IQ of 130 to figure this out!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Paul C.

What are your Rigid gun laws?

Is it illegal for anyone to have a gun?

Maybe your Mounties do a better job at enforcing your laws… (??)

Here:
It's already against the law for students to carry guns… for what good it does… it's a joke!
If there was gun control, they would just get the guns from another source… they would get them, if they wanted to.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Paul C., you just better hope you never need those guns.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

We Canadians are too busy chasing beaver ;-)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^huge lol


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

holy cow.. has anyone read H.R. 4078?


> ?
> Do you know what it means


?? what it does???

here it is.. read it.. nuanced and long as most government documents are made to be so wordy to hide things in nuanced language… but to end the EPA?? okay.. lets let the corporations kill Americans… I agree with all Kelly has to say about small business and silly regulations, but not at this price!!! It passed the House… lets all pray it dies. Or if you hope it does not.. I guess I will pray for you.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Canadians are awesome. I am sure there are jerks as there are everywhere, but I have not met one yet. From Vancouver to Banff, Calgary to Montreal (still gotta make it to Toronto) good peoples.. nice compassion.. happy place.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I love Canadians too.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I just happen to be wearing this shirt today.


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

Joe, our mounties couldn't blow their noses right now without adult supervision. We just don't have anywhere near the level of violence.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*EPJ...*

I tried to read that crap… seemed like a bunch of gobbly ******************** to me…

Why can't they use plain ole simple English?!

It seems like they have to Cover the whole body just to stop a nose bleed!

It seems to me, they should change the way the laws are interpreted…
... rather than get down to the dotted i vs I or t vs T or 1/4" vs 3/8" vs 1/2"...
...* Understand the Spirit - Objective of the law and be able to use common sense when deciding whether a law is being broken or not…*

The EPA has come up with some regulations that are worthwhile… the people in the Field trying to enforce them, should be educated in the Spirit of the regulation and know what can be bent and what cannot be bent.
Existing regulations should be reviewed to determine they are truly useful & economically feasible.
New regulations should be found economically feasible before being implemented.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Hmm. the poll is running 60/40 in favor of Romney. Considering that the bulk of LJ's are conservatives that must mean that Obama is ahead nationally.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

yes Joe, but H.R. 4078 prohibits the renewal and creation of regulations.. ALL REGULATIONS. Like the ones that stop companies from putting chemicals in your drinking water. it is hidden among the words to support small business.. but it is actually worded to get rid of ALL REGULATIONS. to not just teach people.. to eliminate ALL REGULATIONS. Renewal for hunting areas and seasons.. GONE. FDA structure of approval of new foods and medicines. GONE. Safety guidelines for expired and dangerous chemicals in food. GONE Knowing what you are eating.. GONE.. It prohibits the renewal of any government regulation. ANY REGULATION in favor ..NOT AT ALL for the small business, but ALL THE REGULATIONS that keep nasty horrible companies in check. Don't you understand what that means???hidden among keywords for the public like "small business" and jobs… it is complete BS.. it is about eliminating the EPA. if they do this.. good luck folks. This bill takes a hatchet to Americas standard of living and says.. you know what … even if we kill 200,000 people with a chemical in your water, YOU CAN DO NOTHING ABOUT IT, not sue us.. not stop us.. not even change your government so it does it's actual job to protect you from us.. it ties YOUR hands and sticks it in YOUR face.

Oh and Joe.. that gobbly ******************** was written by Republicans… your people.. who do not even speak your language, how can you even know WHAT they are doing if you can't even read what they are TELLING you they are doing??? H.R. 4078 says… NO NEW REGULATIONS… EVER


----------



## _Steve (Feb 11, 2010)

I must admit, I didn't read the bill…LOL but like EPJ said I do agree with what Kelly was talking about.

Here is a Official Summary of H.R. 4078

This summary was written by the Congressional Research Service, a nonpartisan arm of the Library of Congress. GovTrack did not write and has no control over these summaries.

4/27/2012-Reported to House amended, Part I. Regulatory Freeze for Jobs Act of 2012 - Prohibits any federal agency from taking any significant regulatory action until the Secretary of Labor reports that the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) average of monthly unemployment rates for any quarter after the enactment of this Act is 6% or less.

Defines "significant regulatory action" as any regulatory action that is likely:

(1) to have an annual cost to the economy of $100 million or more or to adversely affect the economy, productivity, competition, jobs, the environment, public health or safety, small entities, communities, or state, local, or tribal governments;

(2) to create a serious inconsistency or otherwise interfere with another agency's action;

(3) to materially alter the budgetary impact of entitlements, grants, user fees, or loan programs or the rights and obligations of recipients thereof; or

(4) to raise novel legal or policy issues.

Permits an agency to take a significant regulatory action notwithstanding such prohibition if the President determines by executive order that such action is necessary because of an imminent threat to health or safety or other emergency, necessary for the enforcement of criminal laws, necessary for U.S. national security, or issued to implement an international trade agreement.

Provides for congressional approval of presidential requests for a waiver of such prohibition for other actions that do not meet such criteria but that are necessary to protect the public health, safety, or welfare.

Allows judicial review of:

(1) any regulatory action taken in violation of this Act that adversely affects or aggrieves any individual, and

(2) any determination by either the President or the Secretary of Labor under this Act. Allows a court to suspend the granting of relief under this Act if the court finds by a preponderance of the evidence that the application or enforcement of a significant regulatory action is required to protect against an imminent and serious threat to U.S. national security.

Sets forth provisions relating to:

(1) the allowance of reasonable attorney's fees for certain small businesses that prevail in any civil action arising under this Act, and

(2) the period for initiating a civil action under this Act.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

It means if you hire someone to put in lighting in your home.. they do not have to follow any regulations and if you have a fire.. well I guess you should have picked someone who knew what they were doing to be safe. It means that if you are out hiking and someone shoots you, it's your own fault for enjoying nature. It means the next time you put a pill in your mouth you have to question is this still safe?? It means health care bulletins from the CDC, like the discovery that honey can kill an infant under one year of age will NOT be issued to the public for there will be NO health regulations …. and attempting to educate people can be seen as a limitation to business. OSHA … GONE. Safety in the workplace.. GONE… They can sue you, but you can not sue them because according to our government they have broken NO regulations.. because there WON'T BE ANY… what kind of world do you people want to live in????

Forgive this, _Steve, but do you understand what you just posted?? IT protects me from a client who purchases one of my chairs sits on it and it breaks.. but it also stops ANYONE from protecting their family from small corporations who choose money over safety.


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

*Tell me about one republican who bucked his party and told the truth about phony wars in Iraq and its effect on the national debt.*

Ron Paul


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Cities have Building/Construction Codes: Covering all aspects of construction.
This is NOT the EPA or a Federal affair… it is local.

I really think that Electrical, water, gas, etc. type of work must meet your local Code and is interpreted by competent inspectors which usually do a great job.

I don't see how the Federal law can reach out and disrupt building codes.

Really?


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Joe, I gather you do not know how our legal system works here in the USA. local court, state court, federal court. Many corporations work in many states and even in many countries… we are talking about ALL REGULATIONS that trickle down into our world for safe living. It brings in the education of the whole nation to stop companies from doing the wrong things in the name of money. There are federally protected places everywhere. Places we love and want to keep. The FDA permeates into your house every moment of every day. I guess if I need to get food, I am only buying local farmed food, not from Indiana where they night not care what is in their food and water. How does that help, if no one trusts what is going on in another state. Where does it support this support small business??


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

And please explain how eliminating Federal regulation does not set a precedence for Corporations to do the same on the state level… or the local level.. please… the federal government is meant to protect us when the local and state fail… where does this insanity end for corporations to get rid of regulations.. be real man. If this is happening federal level… local corruption is just a step away.


----------



## _Steve (Feb 11, 2010)

EPJ, also did you read the part that if it would become that serious of an issue, there are safe guards in place with presidentual, congressional over site


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

What about the dust bowl of the 1930's when the government said.. people go forth and plow the land.. and without educated people doing it.. we devastated our farmlands and created a cloud of dust so large New York was in shadow. the EPA is there to prevent this stuff from happening. when people do not have the education to do right and correct, we need regulations for people to follow.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes Steve, lets forget all we have learned that is real and damaging to reinvent the wheel again, but this time only after people die once again. Imminent threat, means about to happen. And if you read further there are subsections that circumvent the President's formal requests, and nice little loop holes to determine what can and can not be eliminated just read the considerations at the end for a glimpse of how this can go wrong… but in the end.. very crafty, but very very BAD over all for everyone who is not a BIG corporation. OH someone give me the ability to explain this better. I am NOT about big government. BUT this is about NO government. Who runs the FDA, Monsanto… who have sued so many small farms and businesses and drove them out of business. Here in the USA they are powerful, but across seas, they are blasted from every angle. Corporations DO NOT CARE ABOUT YOU.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not familiar with how Federal Law trickles down…

You're saying that the whole Nation will, all of a sudden, have ALL laws & regulations set to Zero?

I really can't see that happening… that is too drastic… throwing the baby out with bathwater… LOL

Really think so?

If so, that would be a complete disaster!

Hey, I don't think we should start blaming who wrote the crap… Democrats, Republicans, Librarians, etc.
It should be debated & discussed where shortcomings are brought forward modified, & back for discussion, before voting. * NO?!*


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*Why can't they use plain ole simple English?!*
.
It's called the Bar. I learned all kinds of fancy words in medical school. It's all code for keeping you knowing only what I want you to know. Worse goes for the Bar. I'd apologize for all the lawyers here, but I don't apologize.
.
EPJ, love the shirt. Fresh from the Kelly speech, the language argument is actually relevant. As EPJ alludes, regulations certainly have a place. Custodianship of the public health is a remarkable charge. Perhaps they should provide a Cliff Notes version of their code, so the non-JDs might actually interpret it for themselves; and thus know how to comport themselves, lol. I don't want EPJ to lose his business over a chair mishap; I figure, sit on ANY chair, take your chances; I also don't want a playground chained up over a bathroom mirror placement. How many times in the last year have you heard someone say, "that's a lawsuit"; in jest or not? How many times did y'all hear that 30 years ago? I'm only 40, so I can't rightly comment. I have a suspicion what the answer will be.
.
I broke my leg walking my dog on my own property. Now there's a fight figuring out who should pay for it: my homeowner's, my medical insurance, my umbrella, or just me. No one gives a $ about me. I'm just a walking checkbook. The altruism and compassion is dead, EPJ; we can agree on that 100%.


----------



## _Steve (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not saying I agree 100% with the bill, (because I don't), to be honest it can look pretty scary if carried to the farthest extreme, but I'm sure that things would be corrected if it did. Imho


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*but I'm sure that things would be corrected if it did.*
.
I love you _Steve, I really do; but that's a very dangerous position to hold in modern times.


----------



## _Steve (Feb 11, 2010)

First, ty Bertha  ... Yeah, I understand what your saying, but I do have faith in the human spirit and the true American spirit we all have in us.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I didn't read H.R. 4078, but EJ's summary does not surprise me. That is what they have been working on for years; starve the beast financially so there can be no enforcement of laws or regulations that get in the way of profit.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Joe: Every time you send something out on the ether i have this problem:

"I tried to read that crap… seemed like a bunch of gobbly ******************** to me…

Why can't they use plain ole simple English?!

It seems like they have to Cover the whole body just to stop a nose bleed!"

This is your quote.


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

Obama,this is what you asked.Who would you vote for?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Billinmich: Obama of course.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Madts: Obama's competitor.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank Goodness! PETA arrives…and just in time! lol.
.
*Even People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals showed up to protest the treatment of chickens before slaughter.*
.
http://newyork.newsday.com/news/nation/chick-fil-a-appreciation-day-brings-fans-critics-to-streets-1.3877045


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Bertha: Obama does not really have a competitor.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Lol Madts. I should have anticipated that one


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Successful business man vs. community organizer.

Simples, start packing Mr. Obama, 1 20 2013 is your last day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Successful business man ??

What does raiding assets of American companies, loading them with debt, screwing the debtors, shipping jobs over seas and moving the proceeds to off shore accounts have to do with successful business?

The list of Bain's companies are primarily minimum wage jobs, no benefits and retailers of foreign made junk. Is that the new American Dream? It is contradictory to what made us, U.S., the most dynamic economy in the world.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I appreciate and respect your opinion Topa. Money goes where it's protected.

When the powers that be regulate and regulate, businesses will go where there's
a business friendly environment. California comes to mind, as does this you tube video.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Stripping capital from the country that provided the opportunity to acquire it is economic treason.

What Romney did at Bain was illegal before Reagan. Business has been nearly totally deregulated. Congress will not pass appropriations to enforce what is left. AS Greenspan said, we don't need regulations, there are *RESPONSIBLE* people running the markets. Even he admitted to Congress he was wrong after those responsible collapsed the world economy with their greedy scams.

I challenge you to educate yourself and consider the historical facts.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*RESPONSIBLE people running the markets*
.
lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I told you Greenspan was just a lucky old fool during the dot com bubble. Mickey Mouse could have been Fed Chairman and not been able to screw up technology's booming economy ;-)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Topa, did you ever watch Dublin, Ireland during that tech explosion? I interviewed there prior to the tech boom and I could have lived like a King. I went back during the boom and I'd have been homeless. Doesn't take much to sit back and take credit for that. I've always thought Greenspan was a turd.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I never paid much attention to Dublin, for obvious reasons ;-))


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Al a woman should have power over her own body but not the body of the infant she wants to kill. She should not use abortion as birth control. My tax dollars should not pay for the killing of millions of innocent children. I am a Anglican and so to me Gay is an act against god, and so is cheating on your wife. I am not their judge it is my choice to leave punishment of peoples sins to god I am not to judge as that is a sin. That does not mean I should aid in their breaking Gods laws. If the war comes down to corporations or my church I will side on my church. We will likely have a religious war in our future some Muslims are having one with us right now to deny this is foolish. This does not mean that we should hate them all our religion believes in conversion as does theirs. We should encourage them to join us if they don't the will have to answer to God. If they start a war on Christians we will fight back.

As far as guns go the government can have my collection of weapons when they pry them from my cold dead hands. I will never surrender my guns to any government, This right I would fight and die for.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Amen… Dude…


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Understand the Spirit - Objective of the law and be able to use common sense when deciding whether a law is being broken or not
That would require a couple of impossibilities to happen, first that people and/or companies not concern themselves with what is cheapest or easiest but rather what is socially responsible. second that we had a justice court system rather then a legal court system that had the power to weight means, knowledge and intent when meting out punishment. It would be nice indeed.

Al a woman should have power over her own body but not the body of the infant she wants to kill. She should not use abortion as birth control. My tax dollars should not pay for the killing of millions of innocent children.
The counter argument of course being that the child is in her body and to claim she can't have an abortion is to deny her power over her body. I don't believe that abortion should be used as a get out of trouble free card and should only be used under certain circumstances, but if we restrict it to rape, incest, and medical necessity how many guys will be brought up on rape charges to try and get a pregnancy. 
What I really have an issue with is if a man doesn't want the child but the mother decides she does he's a deadbeat for trying to get out of paying and he is forced by the courts to provide support. On the flip side if he wants it but she doesn't then she is pro-choice and he's SOL.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh Dude… you opened a can-of-worms… and away we go… hang on…


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Derosa your correct the fathers rights should matter as much as the woman this is discrimination pure and simple. So if you have sex on a date and the birth control method you use fails it should be a binding contract to care for any product of conception. For RAPE THEIR IS THE MORNING AFTER PILL No excuse to wait months to kill a viable child.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*Al a woman should have power over her own body but not the body of the infant she wants to kill.*
.
Disagree, nothing more.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Republibot Joe "Tin Foil Hat" Lydon cracks me up..I have never seen a more delusional, ditto head..just keep repeating ignorance and lies, Joe..and "the Dud" comes in a close second…
A stick would be a better President than sleazy, lying, rich condescending ass wipe Romney..


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, theDude50, I am so thankful that god does not exist… I am gay and an atheist.so you don't have to support me, but you certainly do go against me… And simply… research has shown that the same area of the brain is activated when people are in a rapture of faith… That is activated when a person has a sexual thought… Also studies have shown that a humans mind can not perform rational cognitive thoughts for 30 seconds after thinking a sexual thought.. So that means religious people can not think clearly if they think of the glory or law of god.. So. In my book the more religious you are the more illogical and less able to rationalize and….. well … crazy they are… So you don't have to like that I am gay, but you think I will let you hurt me or my life in any way… Through your words, deeds, or votes…to make it difficult for me, then you are indeed taking an active part against me… Well I will fight to always keep your religion off my body!!! Andl the laws of our nation are on my side… and if they change well there are many many places I can go and be safe from the likes of you. And remain gay and having gay sex with my loving partner of 17 years.

That is always the problem with you religious people… You just can't leave other people alone.. You gotta attack.. You gotta push your insanity on people.. If you really don't care and want to leave judgement to god…then do so and shut up.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*EPJartisan*

-- post removed…

Impossible…

EPJ… have a nice trip…


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Joe: I thought you had quit. You need to go take a nap and leave this discussion to people that are of a sane mind and are willing to actually talk about things. You need an old man's nap.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Your joking right joe. You don't know what the words "rapture" and "faith" mean? If I have to explain those, I doubt you can understand the rest. but yes I think people who believe in god ar insane for believing in an imaginary creature that sits above us saying do this or do that or I will send you to a fictional place called hell for eternity.. Come on. What a fricking joke. God is made by men and men enforce the laws they believe.. And if you want the study check out Science News.com … Yeah that hedonistic belief in repeatable studies of ourselves and our world that leads to a thing called "empirical evidence" which is used in technology and medicine all the time. Yes science.. Real facts… Those things that religious people hate. Yes I believe religious people are insane. I believe religious people will kill each other to feel like they have their gods blessings… Like the men who attacked the US with airplanes.. Says the entire mideval era… Says the crazy Michelle Bachman who is a complete nut case. Says Rev Phelps who protested the funerals of straight soldiers because he believes gay people cause wars and make the earth decay… Crazy.. Crazy.. Crazy. Religious = insanity. spiritual people know how to love and be kind and that does not require a "god"....evil people like their gods to be angry and vengeful and then they want to act out their imaginary will of god. Insanity. that's why we have a separation of church and state!!!


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Joe. But I'm not going anywhere. And if you religious people have the audacity to speak anti-gay I will be right in your face every time with anti-religion. Tit for tat my friend. Welcome to the on-line world.


----------



## JimmyCC (Aug 3, 2012)

I think people who believe in god ar insane for believing in an imaginary creature that sits above us saying do this or do that or I will send you to a fictional place called hell for eternity.. Come on. What a fricking joke.

I think people who find the same sex attractive are insane for believing that is a natural and acceptable thing. Come on. What a fricking joke.

Guess that makes us both intolerant bigots.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow that's surprise reply.. The thing is.. You are free to believe in god and I would never take that away from you, I highly doubt you feel the same about me.. Or we would not even be having this conversation. That is my pint and you just verified it.. Lol


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The perplexing issue for me is attempts to determined the weight of a person's soul indicated it to be about a gram. If there is a soul, then….... ?


----------



## JimmyCC (Aug 3, 2012)

FYI, I don't believe in god and I couldn't care less about a persons sexual orientation.

I just don't understand the mentality that if someone is treating you harshly for your beliefs, that it's ok to stoop to thier level. I like you EPJ, please don't make the same mistakes as the intolerant.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes I will take a moral high ground and say I don't think it is right to sleep with people of the same sex. But if you don't believe in god your going to spend eternity in hell wither you believe or not have a great time there okay .


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

LOL.. amoral high road you mean… but thanks for sharing your crazy imagination.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes I will take a moral high ground and say I don't think it is right to sleep with people of the same sex. But if you don't believe in god your going to spend eternity in hell wither you believe or not have a great time there okay .

If you do not believe in god then there cant be a hell. So the statement you just made makes no sense.
By the way, wither means to shrivel up. Weather means the meteorological conditions,or face or endure with courage. Just what are you trying to say there Dudster? Again try use more punctuation!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

i would vote for Obama ,but you can vote for who you want to and its ok with me


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

vote for…............ 









*Or eddie , but if he's not running then ….........*










*Not Ewe*.................


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL hay moment good to hear from ya ,how that wine cabinet coming along


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

s…........L …..........o…..........................................................................w…................................ly


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

once again i use dragon most of the time and it is not perfect


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Moment, does it make me a bad person that I like those photos? RayBans, panties, and socks; I may just go for that myself.


----------

